# عصام سلطان يفضح احمد شفيق



## oesi no (13 مايو 2012)

*عصام سلطان يكشف للبرلمان عن حيازته مستندات  بيع "شفيق" 40 ألف متر بسعر 75 قرشا للمتر لعلاء وجمال مبارك.. ويتهم  الحكومة بنزع اسم الفريق من التحقيقات.. والنائب يغادر المجلس ويتوجه  للنائب العام*

                           الأحد، 13 مايو  2012 - 14:39






                             النائب عصام سلطان عضو مجلس الشعب                         
 كتبت نور على ونورا فخرى ونرمين عبد الظاهر - تصوير عمر أنس


 
 فجر النائب عصام سلطان، عضو مجلس الشعب، مفاجأه من العيار الثقيل  أثناء الجلسة العامة لمجلس الشعب اليوم الأحد، كاشفاً عن حوزته مستندات  تثبتت بيع الفريق أحمد شفيق، مرشح رئاسة الجمهورية، قطعة أرض من أجمل  الأراضى فى مصر بالبحيرات المرة لنجلى الرئيس المخلوع علاء وجمال مبارك  بسعر بخس للغاية.






وقال سلطان، إن الفريق أحمد شفيق بوصفه رئيسا للجمعية التعاونية التى تشرف  على هذه الأراضى المملوكة للدولة والتى كان من المفترض أن توزع لضباط  الطيران، قام بحجبها عن مستحقيها، وقام ببيع 40 ألف متر منها لنجلى المخلوع  بمبلغ 75 قرشا للمتر الواحد.

 واتهم سلطان، الحكومة بتعمد نزع اسم أحمد شفيق من التحقيقات فى القضية،  موضحاً أن الدكتور زكريا عزمى رئيس مكتب الرئيس السابق كان يمتلك أرضا  بجوار قطعة الأرض التى حصل عليها علاء وجمال.






 وقال النائب "أستغل فرصة استقبالى للوزير الجديد عمر سالم وزير مجلسى  الشعب والشورى وأعطيه هذه الهدية "، وهو ما رد عليه الوزير لسلطان بقبلة  على الهواء، فعقب الكتاتنى قائلا: "أحسن استقبال للوزير".

 وقال سلطان إن شفيق مازال رئيس الجمعية التعاونية، وقد تم ترقيته بعد بيع  هذه الأرض إلى رتبة وزير الطيران، وطالب النائب الكتاتنى بالتحقيق حول هذه  القضية وهو ما رد عليه الكتاتنى بإحالة ملف القضية إلى النائب العام  للتحقيق فيها، وطالب سلطان بأن يترك نسخة للاطلاع عليها.






 وغادر النائب عصام سلطان القاعة للتوجه بالمستندات للنائب العام، وقبلها اجتمع مع سامى مهران لمدة تزيد على نصف الساعة.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 مايو 2012)

*                           ننشر مستندات سلطان ضد شفيق 



*
* 



 سلطان أمام مكتب النائب العام​ *​* 
                                                                    كتب – أحمد حمدى ومحسن سليم :                   

     تنشر "بوابة الوفد" الالكترونية صورا من  المستندات التى تقدم بها النائب  عصام سلطان للنائب العام يتهم الفريق أحمد  شفيق بالاستيلاء على المال  العام.
     وكان سلطان عضو مجلس الشعب تقدم ببلاغ للنائب العام صباح اليوم الاحد ضد الفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية.
    واتهم سلطان شفيق فى بلاغه الذى حمل رقم 1492 بلاغات للنائب العام لسنة   2012 بإهدار المال العام وتسهيل الاستيلاء عليه  وتسهيله الاستيلاء على   قطعة أرض مساحتها 40238م2 ( أربعون ألف متر ومائتان وثمانية وثلاثون متراً   مربعاً ) تطل على البحيرات المُرَّة بالإسماعيلية، اقتنصها جمال وعلاء   مبارك بسعر المتر 75 قرشاً فى عام 1993م من الجمعية التعاونية لبناء   المساكن البائعة لهما، والتى سبق وأن اشترت ذات المساحة ضمن مساحة أكبر من   إدارة أملاك الدولة بسعر المتر 8 جنيهات ! وذلك لسببٍ واحدٍ ووحيد، هو أن   رئيس مجلس إدارة الجمعية البائعة للشقيقين الفريق أحمد شفيق.


    وأضاف سلطان فى بلاغه انه بتاريخ 1982م تأسست الجمعية التعاونية لبناء   المساكن للضباط الطيارين بالقوات الجوية (الجو) تحت رقم 241 ( جمعية  النسور  فيما بعد ) وذلك بغرض توفير المساكن للشباب الضباط ومساعدتهم على  أعباء  الحياة .. 

    وتابع : بتاريخ 1989م تقدمت الجمعية بطلب شراء مساحة شاسعة من الأفدنة   بمنطقة فايد بمحافظة الإسماعيلية، فقامت اللجنة العليا لتسعير أراضى  الدولة  بتقدير ثمنها بسعر المتر 8 جنيهات فى المساحة المتميزة منها،  وبالفعل تم  عقد البيع بين الجمعية المشترية التى كان يمثلها آنذاك اللواء  أ.ح نبيل  فريد شكرى بصفته رئيس مجلس الإدارة وبين إدارة أملاك الدولة  كبائعة، وأُشهر  العقد برقم 783 بتاريخ 23/8/1992م . 

    وأشار سلطان الى انه عقب ذلك مباشرةً تم الدفع باللواء أحمد شفيق  لرئاسة  مجلس إدارة الجمعية فى ظروفٍ غامضة، فكان أول قرار اتخذه هو بيع  مساحة  40238م2 ( أربعون ألف متر ومائتان وثمانية وثلاثون متراً مربعاً )  للشقيقين  علاء وجمال مبارك بمبلغ ثلاثين ألف جنيه، أى بواقع سعر المتر أقل  من 75  قرشاً، وبفارق يقل عن أصل سعرها المقدر قبل أربع سنوات بمبلغ 7  جنيهات  وربع، وتم شهر العقد تحت رقم 1367 لسنة 1993م شهر عقارى  الإسماعيلية .. 
    ونوة سلطان الى أن  ذات الجمعية قامت بشراء الأرض المذكورة بسعر المتر   ثمانية جنيهات ثم أنفقت عليها لعمل مرافق وخلافه، وبدلاً من أن يزيد سعرها   بفعل التحسينات أو حتى بانقضاء مدة أربع سنوات، وبدلاً من أن تقوم  الجمعية  ببيع تلك الأرض لشباب الضباط الطيارين، بدلاً من ذلك كله، إذا  بسعرها يقل  فجأة لأقل من 1/10 من ثمنها الأصلى، وإذا بها تذهب للشقيقين  نجلى رئيس  الجمهورية غير مأسوفٍ عليها، لمساعدتهما على أعباء الحياة !!  وذلك كله  لسببٍ واحدٍ فقط، هو أن رئيس الجمعية تغير من اسم اللواء نبيل  فريد شكرى  إلى اسم اللواء أحمد شفيق !!


         وأضاف ان أحمد شفيق قام بذلك وهو  فى حكم الموظف العام حيث أن أموال  الجمعية هى أموالٌ عامة، وبالتالى فإن  جريمة الاستيلاء وتسهيل الاستيلاء  على المال العام مكتملة الأركان، ولا  تحتاج إلى مزيد شرحٍ أو بيان، وذلك  وفقاً للمواد 113، 116 مكرر، 119، 119  مكرر من قانون العقوبات، علماً بأن  سيادته لازال رئيساً لمجلس إدارة  الجمعية حتى كتابة هذه السطور ..

        وتابع :لايفسر تلك السرعة التى قام بها  سيادته فى إهداء قطعة الأرض  للعزيزين جمال وعلاء مبارك، إلا السرعة التى  لازمت سيادته بعد ذلك فى  الصعود كالصاروخ والدفع به فى أخطر الأماكن، كما  سبق الدفع به فى رئاسة  الجمعية، حيث تمت ترقيته مباشرةً إلى رتبة فريق، ثم  رئيس أركان القوات  الجوية، ليظل أطول فتـرة فـى هذا المنصب فى تاريخ  القوات الجوية، ثم وزيراً  للطيران، ثم رئيساً للوزراء، ثم .... مرشحاً  لرئاسة الجمهورية !

        وقال : لقد تابعنا تصريحات الحكومة  مؤخراً حول محاربة الفساد، وتأكيدات  المجلس العسكرى أنه يقف على مسافةٍ  واحـدة من كل المرشحين لمنصب رئيس  الجمهورية، فأين هى تلك المسافة من أحمد  شفيق ؟ لماذا يتم فلترة وتجنيب  ونزع اسم أحمد شفيق من التحقيقات  والاتهامات الكثيرة التى تملأ الأوراق  أمام الجهات المختلفة، ما كان منها  تابعاً لوزير العدل أو غير تابع ؟ لماذا  تظل تلك الجمعية التعاونية، التى  لازال يرأسها أحمد شفيق حتى اللحظة،  بمنأى عن بقية التحقيقات ؟ ولماذا يتم  التنبيه على أجهزة الدولة الرقابية  وموظفيها المنوط بهم التفتيش على  الجمعية بعدم الاقتراب منها ؟ لتظل جريمة  بيعه لأغلى بقعة أرض فى مصر  لجمال وعلاء مبارك مدفونة، حتى ولو كان سعر  المتر بـ75 قرشا ! فى حين أن  سعر المتر الحقيقى الآن يتخطى الثلاثة آلاف  جنيه !

         وأخوف ما أخافه من تلاعب جديد، أن يتم  تكييف تلك الجريمة على أنها كسبٌ  غير مشروع، وبالتالى تُدفع وتُساق إلى  النيابة العسكرية على اعتبار أن أحد  مرتكبيها رجلٌ عسكرىٌ سابق ! استناداً  لنص المادة 8 المعيبة من قانون  الأحكام العسكرية، وبالتالى تظل الجريمة  مدفونة، وتضيع أموال الشعب وحقوقه  ..

        وأشار سلطان الى  أن الجريمة واضحة،  باستيلاء وتسهيل استيلاء وإهدار  للمال العام، تختص بالتحقيق فيها النيابة  العامة وليست النيابة العسكرية،  ويفصلُ فيها القاضى الطبيعى وليس القاضى  العسكرى، إن زكريا عزمى يُحاكم  الآن – وهو يستحق ذلك – بتهمة الاستيلاء  على ألفى متر لأرضٍ ملاصقة لذات  الأرض محل هذا البيان، وبسعر 5 جنيهات  للمتر الواحد، اشتراها بذات التاريخ،  فهل يفلت من المحاكمة من استولى وسهل  الاستيلاء على أربعين ألف متر وليس  ألفين ؟ وبسعر 75 قرشا وليس خمسة  جنيهات ؟

         وطالب سلطان النائب العام باتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية ضد جرائم شفيق .






























 اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - ننشر مستندات سلطان ضد شفيق 
​*


----------



## V mary (13 مايو 2012)

الأختام دي مزورة هههههه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 مايو 2012)

*حملة شفيق ترد على عصام سلطان: لن نخضع للابتزاز السياسى*
*أكدت الحملة الانتخابية للفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح لرئاسه الجمهورية أن عملية الابتزاز والتشهير السياسى المنظمة التى تتم ضد مرشحهم لن تعرقله أو تعطله عن مواصلة حملته الانتخابية، كما لن تثنيه أن يواجه (طيور الظلام)، وأن يتقدم الصف طالبا ثقة الناخبين المصريين لحماية الدولة المدنية واستعادة الأمن والقضاء على الفوضى.

وأضافت الحملة فى بيان لها اليوم الاثنين، أنه من المؤسف أن يتم استغلال منبر مجلس الشعب فى الهجوم على المرشح الرئاسى الفريق أحمد شفيق، وملاحقة وعرقلته، وإشاعة الاتهامات الباطلة ضده، بدلا من أن يتفرغ المجلس لما يهم مصالح الناس.

وتابعت الحملة: "لو كان النائب الذى ادعى اليوم على الفريق شفيق باتهامات باطلة - يحاسب عليها القانون - قد استهدف الصالح العام لكان قد ذهب مباشرة ببلاغه إلى النائب العام بدلا من تعطيل أعمال مجلس الشعب، لكن ما حدث يثبت بما لابدع مجالا للشك أن البرلمان يتداخل فى العملية الانتخابية، ويصر على أن يحاول أن يؤثر فى إرادة الناخبين فى ضوء خشية المجلس والتيارات المسيطرة عليه من تزايد شعبيه أحمد شفيق". 

وأضافت الحملة، أنه لا أحد يغفل أن النائب الذى ردد هذه الاتهامات الباطله بخصوص أراضى جمعية ضباط الطيران وأسرهم إنما كان هو الذى وقف وراء القانون العار المطعون فى دستوريته فيما عرف بقانون العزل، وهو نفسه الذى حاول عن طريق القضاء الإدارى أن يعرقل إحاله القانون إلى المحكمة.

ووصفت الحملة، الاتهامات التى ساقها النائب بـ"الباطلة" بقدر ما تثير الضحك، لأنها تتعلق بجمعيه مشهرة منذ منتصف السبعينات، والأراضى التى يتحدث عن أنها خصصت من قبل الفريق شفيق، كانت قد خصصت لعلاء وجمال مبارك فى عام ١٩٨٩ وقبل أن يترأس أحمد شفيق الجمعية بأربع سنوات، وهو لم يكشف أسرارا ولكنها عقود موثقة ومشهرة، وتم إقرارها وفقا لنظام الجمعية المعلن للعاملين فى القوات الجوية وعائلاتهم حتى الدرجة الثانية.

وأكدت الحملة، أن الفريق أحمد شفيق صاحب تاريخ عسكرى وقتالى كبير، ولديه سجل ناصع فى خدمه القوات الجوية إلى أن بلغ منصب قائد القوات الجوية باجتهاد وقدرة، والجميع يدرك ماله من إنجازات بدءا من إسقاطه لطائرتين إسرائيلتين فى حرب الاستنزاف حين ربما كان عمر النائب المذكور صاحب الاتهامات وقتها ثلاث سنوات. 

وطالبت الحملة، بوسائل الإعلام أن تتوخى الحرص والدقة وهى تنقل هذا التشهير المتعمد والابتزاز الرخص، فى ضوء مجريات الحملة الانتخابية، وأن تراعى الموضوعية، وألا تساهم فى هذا التشهير بدورها، علما بأن الفريق شفيق يحتفظ بكافه حقوقه القانونية ضد كل من يوجه إليه اتهامات باطلة.*


----------



## oesi no (13 مايو 2012)

V mary قال:


> الأختام دي مزورة هههههه​


اعطينى اثبات !!!! 


Dona Nabil قال:


> *حملة شفيق ترد على عصام سلطان: لن نخضع للابتزاز السياسى*
> *أكدت الحملة الانتخابية للفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح لرئاسه الجمهورية أن عملية الابتزاز والتشهير السياسى المنظمة التى تتم ضد مرشحهم لن تعرقله أو تعطله عن مواصلة حملته الانتخابية، كما لن تثنيه أن يواجه (طيور الظلام)، وأن يتقدم الصف طالبا ثقة الناخبين المصريين لحماية الدولة المدنية واستعادة الأمن والقضاء على الفوضى.
> 
> وأضافت الحملة فى بيان لها اليوم الاثنين، أنه من المؤسف أن يتم استغلال منبر مجلس الشعب فى الهجوم على المرشح الرئاسى الفريق أحمد شفيق، وملاحقة وعرقلته، وإشاعة الاتهامات الباطلة ضده، بدلا من أن يتفرغ المجلس لما يهم مصالح الناس.
> ...


كلام مرسل 
العقد مكتوب فيه التاريخ !!! بعد تاريخهم باربع سنين يعنى مع بدايه تولى احمد شفيق المنصب


----------



## V mary (13 مايو 2012)

هو لية الفضايح والهجوم علي شفيق وموسي بس اما ابو الفتوح ومرسي والعوا عادي خالص كأنهم لسة جاين مصر أمبارح


----------



## grges monir (13 مايو 2012)

طيب كويس انة باعها لو صح الكلام دة بفلوس  لجمال وعلاء
دول تقريبا  نص مصر بتاعتهم
يعنى كان صعب يدخلوهم تحت بند رجتال اعمل واستثمار اراضى وكان فى الوقت دة خدووها بلاش خالص ههه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 مايو 2012)

نحن يهمنا الحقيقة واذا ثبت هذا لابد من محاكمة احمد شفيق وبهذا يكون وراء احمد شفيق العديد من قضايا الفساد


----------



## oesi no (13 مايو 2012)

V mary قال:


> هو لية الفضايح والهجوم علي شفيق وموسي بس اما ابو الفتوح ومرسي والعوا عادي خالص كأنهم لسة جاين مصر أمبارح


الهجوم على الكل شفيق وموسي وطبعا الاستبن اكتر واحد اتهاجم  ابو الفتوح اتهاجم بعد ما عاير المرشحين بحالتهم الصحية  العوا مالوش جمهور اصلا علشان يتهاجم 


grges monir قال:


> طيب كويس انة باعها لو صح الكلام دة بفلوس  لجمال وعلاء
> دول تقريبا  نص مصر بتاعتهم
> يعنى كان صعب يدخلوهم تحت بند رجتال اعمل واستثمار اراضى وكان فى الوقت دة خدووها بلاش خالص ههه


لا مكنش ينفع علشان دى اراضى  مخصصه لسلاح الطيران 
بس المتر مكنش ب 75 قرش كان اغلى من كده حاجات بسيطة 


حبيب يسوع قال:


> نحن يهمنا الحقيقة واذا ثبت هذا لابد من محاكمة احمد شفيق وبهذا يكون وراء احمد شفيق العديد من قضايا الفساد


احمد شفيق الوحيد الذى لما يحاكم 
شكله مسنود جامد
او مرتب ورقه كويس


----------



## النهيسى (13 مايو 2012)

شكرا جدا جدا للخبر والمعلومات
خبر قيم جدا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 مايو 2012)

*يا اخوانا ...هو دة السعر اللى كان سائد فى مصر كلها *
*من 1992 حتى 1999*
*من أول وادى النطرون لغاية مرسى علم ....من قبل ما تتعمل مرسى علم أصلا*
*خمسة وسبعين قرش للمتر - غير شامل المرافق*
*المرافق وقتها كانت 200 جنيه للمتر - مياه وكهرباء وصرف صحى -*
*بخلاف رسوم التسجيل*
*يعنى فعلى بيقف المتر بسعر 210 جنيها بعد ألأضافات دى كلها*


----------



## چاكس (13 مايو 2012)

oesi no
شكلك مش من الفلول !


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> اعطينى اثبات !!!!
> 
> كلام مرسل
> العقد مكتوب فيه التاريخ !!! بعد تاريخهم باربع سنين يعنى مع بدايه تولى احمد شفيق المنصب



*التاريخ خاص بتاريخ التوثيق وليس تاريخ التعاقد ... الصفحة الأولى غير موجودة .... 

بكم باع النظام السابق المتر فى توشكى للأمير طلال .... ولا هو حلال البيع بملاليم للأجانب الوهابيين .... وحرام للمصريين 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 مايو 2012)

*الأراضى المستصلحة يتم بيعها بسعر 50 قرش للمتر بواقع 2000 جنيهاً للفدان الواحد *
*مع ألزامه بعمل الأستصلاح وهى تسويات التربة *
*وبخلاف سعر المتر المكعب للمياه حسب شرائح الأستهلاك وبزايدة متصاعدة حسب نوعية المحصول والمساحة المزروعة *
*ولايوجد تسجيل للمساحات الزراعية الا بعد تم الزراعة وليس الأستصلاح*


----------



## oesi no (13 مايو 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا جدا للخبر والمعلومات
> خبر قيم جدا


العفو اخونا الغالى 


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا اخوانا ...هو دة السعر اللى كان سائد فى مصر كلها *
> *من 1992 حتى 1999*
> *من أول وادى النطرون لغاية مرسى علم ....من قبل ما تتعمل مرسى علم أصلا*
> *خمسة وسبعين قرش للمتر - غير شامل المرافق*
> ...


شوف تانى مشاركة وانت هتعرف  المشكله فين  
اراضى مساكن ظباط الطيران  هياخدوها يستصلحوها ليه واخدين هندسه الطيران من زراعه القاهرة  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3185281&postcount=2


عـلمانى قال:


> oesi no
> شكلك مش من الفلول !


ولا عاوز اشوف خلقهم فى حته 


صوت صارخ قال:


> *التاريخ خاص بتاريخ التوثيق وليس تاريخ التعاقد ... الصفحة الأولى غير موجودة ....
> 
> بكم باع النظام السابق المتر فى توشكى للأمير طلال .... ولا هو حلال البيع بملاليم للأجانب الوهابيين .... وحرام للمصريين
> *


الصفحة الاولى موجوده والتاريخ 8/1993  موجودة فى تانى مشاركة فى الموضوع 
دول غلط ودول غلط بس مش علشان مجموعه غلطت وباعت باقل من سعر التراب  يبقى مبرر  انه باقى الحكومة تعمل كدة 


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الأراضى المستصلحة يتم بيعها بسعر 50 قرش للمتر بواقع 2000 جنيهاً للفدان الواحد *
> *مع ألزامه بعمل الأستصلاح وهى تسويات التربة *
> *وبخلاف سعر المتر المكعب للمياه حسب شرائح الأستهلاك وبزايدة متصاعدة حسب نوعية المحصول والمساحة المزروعة *
> *ولايوجد تسجيل للمساحات الزراعية الا بعد تم الزراعة وليس الأستصلاح*


برضه استصلاح زراعى 
يا عم دى اراضى لظباط الطيران 
هما ظباط الطيران بياخدوا الاراضى يستصلحوها 
امال بكالريوس الزراعه بيدوله ايه طيارة يطير بيها :999:


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> الصفحة الاولى موجوده والتاريخ 8/1993  موجودة فى تانى مشاركة فى الموضوع
> دول غلط ودول غلط بس مش علشان مجموعه غلطت وباعت باقل من سعر التراب  يبقى مبرر  انه باقى الحكومة تعمل كدة



*اوكى .... يبقى السيد سلطان يرفض كافة العقود ... مش بالمزاج نرفض ونقبل *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> شوف تانى مشاركة وانت هتعرف المشكله فين
> اراضى مساكن ظباط الطيران هياخدوها يستصلحوها ليه واخدين هندسه الطيران من زراعه القاهرة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*ومين اللى قالك أنى تكلمت عن أستصلاح زراعى هنا ؟؟؟؟*
*دى أراضى أسكان بكافة أنواعه من تعاونى لغاية سياحى* 



> برضه استصلاح زراعى
> يا عم دى اراضى لظباط الطيران
> هما ظباط الطيران بياخدوا الاراضى يستصلحوها
> امال بكالريوس الزراعه بيدوله ايه طيارة يطير بيها :999:


*دة كان ردى على الأستاذ صوت صارخ بخصوص أراضى توشكى*
*وما يشابهها ..*
*ومعلش يا أوسى أنت بتكلم واحد كانت ايده فى اللعبة *
*مش مجرد هاوى ولا عابر سبيل *


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مايو 2012)

*دى ارض بور ومملحه وغير مخصصه للزراعه ولا صالحه لاى استخدام وكانت بتتباع لكل الناس ب 60 قرش مش 75 كمان
الكلام ده كان سنة 85 والتخصيص كان سنة 89 يعنى قبل ما يجى شفيق ومفيش طوبه اتحطت على ارضهم دى اساساا اللى نصيب الفرد منهم ميزيدش عن 600 متر
هما كانوا واخدين مساحه لعمل شاليه والباقى البور دى ممكن تتحط عليها نجيله لعمل جنينه 
المهم ف الموضوع ان السعر ده ف الوقت ده كان مُتاح للجمييييييييييييييييييع وانهم سددوا السعر المتفق عليه
ده كلام سيادة اللواء رضا اللى مش فاكره اسمه بالكامل وكان بيكلم عمرو اديب*


----------



## oesi no (14 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اوكى .... يبقى السيد سلطان يرفض كافة العقود ... مش بالمزاج نرفض ونقبل *


هو اللى تحت ايده عقود شفيق واتقدمت للنائب العام 


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ومين اللى قالك أنى تكلمت عن أستصلاح زراعى هنا ؟؟؟؟*
> *دى أراضى أسكان بكافة أنواعه من تعاونى لغاية سياحى*
> 
> *دة كان ردى على الأستاذ صوت صارخ بخصوص أراضى توشكى*
> ...


ماشي يا عم المجرد  انت شايف انه الراجل مأذنبش انه طلع 40 الف متر بسعر المتر 75 قرش هو كل ابن طيار كان بياخد 20 الف متر ؟؟؟؟؟؟


Dona Nabil قال:


> *دى ارض بور ومملحه وغير مخصصه للزراعه ولا صالحه لاى استخدام وكانت بتتباع لكل الناس ب 60 قرش مش 75 كمان
> الكلام ده كان سنة 85 والتخصيص كان سنة 89 يعنى قبل ما يجى شفيق ومفيش طوبه اتحطت على ارضهم دى اساساا اللى نصيب الفرد منهم ميزيدش عن 600 متر
> هما كانوا واخدين مساحه لعمل شاليه والباقى البور دى ممكن تتحط عليها نجيله لعمل جنينه
> المهم ف الموضوع ان السعر ده ف الوقت ده كان مُتاح للجمييييييييييييييييييع وانهم سددوا السعر المتفق عليه
> ده كلام سيادة اللواء رضا اللى مش فاكره اسمه بالكامل وكان بيكلم عمرو اديب*


ازاى بس ماهما واخدين 40 الف وهما 2  يعنى كل واحد واخد 20 الف متر فين ال 600 متر دول ؟؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مايو 2012)

*يا جوجو افهم المساحه كامله اتقسمت على عدد من الناس مش كل الارض صالحه للبنا هما حددوا مساحة الشاليه ب 600 متر اللى هى صالحه انه يتبنى عليها باقى المساحه كلها لا تصلح لاى شىء 
الناس كانت بتاخدها بس علشان يفرشوها نجيله وتتعمل جنيينه 
الامر كله تم ولسه شفيق مجاش المكان ده هو بس وقت التسجيل يعنى بعد ما جه ب 6 شهور مضى على اوراق كتير بعد ما اتأكد ان كل الامور قانونييه يعنى مكانش فيه تفرقه ما بين ولاد الريس واى شخص عادى اشترى بنفس السعر
وع فكره الاخ سلطان بتاع المشاكل عرض على الرأى العام ورقتين بس من سبع ورقات ودى اسمها قلة زمه
كلها مجرد فرقعه للتأثير على الرأى العام اللى هيهتم بس بالكلام اللى اتقال ووقت ظهور الحقيقه مش هيعلن البراءه
المصيبه الحقيقيه ان مجلس شعبنااااااااااا يتدخل فى الانتخابات بالشكل ده لان المفروض عليه الحياديه التامه لكن هنقول ايه مجتش على دى بقى *


----------



## oesi no (14 مايو 2012)

يعنى 600 متر شاليه و39400 متر نجيله 
العقد اللى طالع باسامى الاتنين دول طلع  بكدة  متحطش معاهم اسامى ناس تانيه 
هو انتوا فاكرين ان علاء وجمال كانوا بيشتروا اى حاجة وخلاص !!!
بالنسبه لعصام سلطان المفروض انه الورق كان راح للنائب العام من اول ما وصل لايده   واعتقد الورق راح للنائب العام واتفتح تحقيق 
بس محدش عمل الهوجه دى ليه لما البرادعى اتعمل فيه كدة من مصطفى بكرى ومحدش فتح بقه والبرادعى لسه زى ما هو  وطلع كله كلام فارغ ولا عميل ولا بيمول ولا اى حاجة 
لكن شفيق انا واثق فى زمته ... انها استك 
بس هو حبيب السادات ومبارك والمشير  والمشير حاليا رأس السلطة فكل ورقه اتلم سريع سريع واتدارى
بس انتى عارفه فى مصر مفيش سر بيستمر لمدة سنه 
الايام هتثبت والقضاء والنائب العام كمان هيثبتوا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ماشي يا عم المجرد انت شايف انه الراجل مأذنبش انه طلع 40 الف متر بسعر المتر 75 قرش هو كل ابن طيار كان بياخد 20 الف متر ؟؟؟؟؟؟


*يا"جو" ...العقود بين الجمعية وأعضائها ..*
*يعنى من حق الجمعية توزيع الأراضى ( حتى ولو بالمجان ) على أعضائها - هنا لايوجد مخالفة قانونية - *
*لا من رئيس الجمعية ولا من المشترى أياً كان أسمه*
*المسئولية القانونية بتكون فى حدود ما رسمه القانون المنظم للجمعيات التعاونية أو ما شابهها ويشرف عليها وزارة التضامن ( الخدمة الأجتماعية سابقاً )*
*مافيش هنا شبهة (( مال عام )) - ولكن أى قضية تتناول أموال أو تصرف عقارى تندرج قانوناً تحت مسمى ( قضية أموال عامة ) *
*وضحت ؟*
*بالنسبة للتسعير على القطع المميزة لا يشمل باقى القطع *
*يعنى مثلاً الشقة على الناصية بحرى سعرها غير سعر الشقة القبلى على منور فى نفس العقار ..!!*



> ازاى بس ماهما واخدين 40 الف وهما 2 يعنى كل واحد واخد 20 الف متر فين ال 600 متر دول ؟؟؟


*بص يا "جو" ...*
*الـ 600 متر دول هو مساحة القطعة - يعنى وحدة البيع -  ( بغض النظر عن العقد هنا ) - من حقك كعضو فى الجمعية تشترى أى عدد من القطع فى حدود (الوحدة) - وهى بتبقى تحت العجز والزيادة حسب الرفع الفعلى للمساحة وقت التسجيل *
*نرجع لحاجة مهمة :*
*مين هنا صاحب الضرر ؟ - يعنى مين اللى له صفة يرفع قضية زى كدة - ؟*
*هو عضو من الجمعية وقع عليه الضرر من جراء عدم التوزيع العادل بين الأعضاء ..*
*ومش معنى أن النائب العام بيفحص البلاغ أنه قبله*
*لأ ..النائب العام بيتلقى أى بلاغ ويحوله للنيابة المختصة للنظر والتحقيق - ومن ثم - أحالتها للمحكمة المختصة لو وجد فيها أى شبهة تلاعب ...*
*م الآخر هو شو أعلامى عشان مجلس الشعب الحالى بدا ينكشف أمام الناخبين بجهله وقلة حيلته ..بيلجاوا لمثل هذه المهاترات*
*عشان الناس تشوفهم بيشتغلوا وبس *


----------



## oesi no (14 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا"جو" ...العقود بين الجمعية وأعضائها ..*
> *يعنى من حق الجمعية توزيع الأراضى ( حتى ولو بالمجان ) على أعضائها - هنا لايوجد مخالفة قانونية - *
> *لا من رئيس الجمعية ولا من المشترى أياً كان أسمه*
> *المسئولية القانونية بتكون فى حدود ما رسمه القانون المنظم للجمعيات التعاونية أو ما شابهها ويشرف عليها وزارة التضامن ( الخدمة الأجتماعية سابقاً )*
> ...


وبالنسبه انها اراضى دوله !!! ازاى توزع اراضى الدوله بالمجان 
ومي هيحكم ان كانت ال 500 600 قطعه اللى اخدوها  مميزين ولالا 
اكيد هما مميزين وواخدينهم بسعر الترسو 
والاراضى اراضى دوله 
اه مخصصه للناس دى ولكنها ارض دوله 
مش المفروض ان شفيق يتحاسب على انه فرط فى اراضى الدوله بالثمن ده وهو اقل من قيمه الارض الفعليه فى وقتها


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> هو انتوا فاكرين ان علاء وجمال كانوا بيشتروا اى حاجة وخلاص !!!


 *أيوة كانوا بيشتروا وبيدفعوا التمن وبيسجلوا عقودهم وبيسددوا رسوم التسجيل زيهم زى أى حد ...*



> بالنسبه لعصام سلطان *المفروض* انه الورق كان راح للنائب العام من اول ما وصل لايده واعتقد الورق راح للنائب العام واتفتح تحقيق


*أية اللى فرضه يا "جو" ؟!!!*



> لكن شفيق انا واثق فى زمته ... انها *استك*


*شفيق بنى المطار الثالث وجدد المطارين القدام*
*دون أن يُكلف البلد مليماً واحداً ...*
*شفيق لما تولى وزارة الطيران رفض الحراسة الوزارية وأكتفى بسيارته الهيونداى السوناتا السوداء اللى اشتراها من الجيش ومعه سائقه من الجيش أيضاً ...ومعه صول حراسة واحد من الشرطة العسكرية تم أنتدابه للوزارة ...!!!*
*فين الأستيك ؟؟؟*



> الايام هتثبت والقضاء والنائب العام كمان *هيثبتوا*


*بالظبط كدة ...لكن برجاء لما تسمع خبر مخالف لتوقعاتك مش ألاقى أتهامات للقضاء وللنائب العام والذى منه *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> وبالنسبه انها اراضى دوله !!! ازاى توزع اراضى الدوله بالمجان
> ومي هيحكم ان كانت ال 500 600 قطعه اللى اخدوها مميزين ولالا
> اكيد هما مميزين وواخدينهم بسعر الترسو
> والاراضى اراضى دوله
> ...


* مش أرض دولة يا ( جو )*
*أتباعت خلاص للجمعية ...وأتسجلت للجمعية *


----------



## oesi no (14 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أيوة كانوا بيشتروا وبيدفعوا التمن وبيسجلوا عقودهم وبيسددوا رسوم التسجيل زيهم زى أى حد ...*
> هما بصراحه كان بيدفعوا بس باسعار زمان ومبيسجلوش اى حاجة والسلام
> *أية اللى فرضه يا "جو" ؟!!!*
> 
> ...


لا الخبر اللى مش مخالف لتوقعاتى  انه بناء المطار فى مصر بدل ما يدخلها فلوس اتصرفت الفلوس اللى جات وهى كانت اكبر بكتير من تكلفه بناء المطار او تجديد المطارين اللى بالمناسبه لسه مخلصوش تجديد 
الاستيك كله فى المطار ده 
ده فيه كميه فساد حصلت يا حج عوبد  فى المطار ده انما ايييييييييييه  على كيف كيفك 
وحكايه النائب العام والقضاء فبكررها تانى  مفيش سر بيستخبى فى مصر اكتر من سنه  هيخرج من دى هيتجاب فى غيرها


----------



## oesi no (14 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * مش أرض دولة يا ( جو )*
> *أتباعت خلاص للجمعية ...وأتسجلت للجمعية *


حلووووووووووووووووو اووووووووووووووووووى 
اتباعت بكاااااااااااااااام ب 75 قرش المتر  وهما كانوا مشترينها من الدوله بكام ب 8 جنيه المتر 
الجمعيه دى جمعيه تبع الدوله ولا خاصة ؟؟ 
تبع الدوله 
تشترى المتر من الدوله ب 8 جنيه 
وتبيعه لعلاء وجمال ب 75 قرش
مين هيرجع للدوله  فرق السعر ؟؟؟؟  هى الحاجة عند الناس كلها بتغلى الا لما هما يجوا يشتروها !!!!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> الجمعيه دى جمعيه تبع الدوله ولا خاصة ؟؟
> تبع الدوله


 *لأ ..مش تبع الدولة* 



> تشترى المتر من الدوله ب 8 جنيه
> وتبيعه لعلاء وجمال ب 75 قرش
> مين هيرجع *للدوله* فرق السعر ؟؟؟؟ هى الحاجة عند الناس كلها بتغلى الا لما هما يجوا يشتروها !!!!


*مش تبع الدولة بنقول ...دى جمعية خاصة بأعضائها *
*شا لله يارب تشترى المتر بمليون جنيه وتوزعه بقرش صاغ ...!!!!*
*الدولة باعت للجمعية بـ 8 جنيه ...والجمعية باعت لأعضائها بـ 75 قرش*
*فين الضرر اللى واقع ع الدولة هنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## oesi no (14 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ ..مش تبع الدولة*
> 
> *مش تبع الدولة بنقول ...دى جمعية خاصة بأعضائها *
> *شا لله يارب تشترى المتر بمليون جنيه وتوزعه بقرش صاغ ...!!!!*
> ...


منك لعصام سلطان بقى 
*وأضاف ان أحمد شفيق قام بذلك وهو  فى حكم الموظف العام حيث أن أموال  الجمعية هى أموالٌ عامة

هو قال اموال الجمعيه اموال عامه  وانت بتقول لا مش تبع الدوله ومش مال عام
اتفقوا وانا مع اللى تتفقوا عليه :wub:
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> منك لعصام سلطان بقى
> *وأضاف ان أحمد شفيق قام بذلك وهو فى حكم الموظف العام حيث أن أموال الجمعية هى أموالٌ عامة*
> 
> *هو قال اموال الجمعيه اموال عامه وانت بتقول لا مش تبع الدوله ومش مال عام*
> *اتفقوا وانا مع اللى تتفقوا عليه :wub:*


*تانى ؟؟*
*ماشرحت لك يعنى أية أموال عامة ..*
*نزيد فى الشرح منعاً للألتباس لدى الأعضاء*
*واحد كتب لواحد (شيك) بدون رصيد ..من شخص لشخص مافيش هنا علاقة بين دولة وشخص *
*القضية دى أسمها قضية ( اموال عامة )*
*واحد حرر على نفسه أيصال أمانة *
*واحد نصب على واحد *
*واحد أختلس من واحد ...*
*كل دة القضية ( أسمها أموال عامة ) - واضحة كدة ؟؟؟*


----------



## oesi no (14 مايو 2012)

هو بيقول اموال الجمعيه اموال عامه 
مالناش دعوه بنوع القضيه 
هل اموال الجمعيه اموال عامه فعلا ؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> هو بيقول اموال الجمعيه اموال عامه
> مالناش دعوه بنوع القضيه
> هل اموال الجمعيه اموال عامه فعلا ؟؟؟


*أيوة يا "جو" عامة لأنها بين أعضائها ..*
*لو انت بتتصرف فى مالك الخاص ماحدش له حاجة عندك ..*
*لكن لما يكون التصرف على المشاع ( أعضاء ) *
*بيبقى أسمه مال عام ( ع المشاع يعنى )* 
*مش مال عام للدولة*


----------



## oesi no (14 مايو 2012)

خربت القضيه يا عبود 
طب بالنسبه انها مخصصه لضباط الطيران وهما مش ضباط طيران


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> خربت القضيه يا عبود


 *هههههههههه*
*وهو أنا باخترع قانون ؟؟*



> طب بالنسبه انها مخصصه لضباط الطيران وهما مش ضباط طيران


*مش شرط يبقوا ظباط طيران ...*
*الشرط الوحيد يكونوا أعضاء ومسددين لرسوم العضوية ومسجلين بقوائم الأعضاء وحسب اللائحة الداخلية للجمعية ...*
*أى مسمى للجمعية أنت حُر فيه ..مثلاً ( جمعية منع المُسكرات )*


----------



## oesi no (14 مايو 2012)

وبالنسبه لزكريا عزمى المحبوس لنفس السبب ماخدش براة ليه مع ان المتر ب 5 جنيه فى نفس المنطقه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> وبالنسبه لزكريا عزمى المحبوس لنفس السبب ماخدش براة ليه مع ان المتر ب 5 جنيه فى نفس المنطقه


*حسب نوع القضية ..وماعرفش هى نفس المنطقة وألا لأ ..وماعرفش نوع الأتهام الموجه له *
*وهل هى تبع جمعية أم تم التصرف فيها مباشرة من الحُكم المحلى أو المحافظة ..*
*والقضية مش قضية ( تسعير ) ...قضية ( تصرف )*
*التسعير بيروح على المحاكم الأقتصادية أو الخبراء للبت فيها *
*التصرف على النائب العام (أو) دعوى مباشرة من ذوى الصفة وهم هنا ( أعضاء الجمعية ) وليس غيرهم  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مايو 2012)

*شفيق يتصدر نتائج استطلاع رأى مجلس الوزراء.. موسى وأبو الفتوح فى المركز الثانى والثالث.. وارتفاع نسب المشاركة إلى 86%.. و62 % شاهدوا مناظرة الرئاسة.. معارضو الإخوان يؤيدون شفيق*
*تصدر الفريق أحمد شفيق نتائج استطلاع الرأى الأسبوعى والذى يجريه مركز المعلومات، ودعم اتخاذ القرار التابع لمجلس الوزراء حول اتجاهات الرأى العام فى اختيار الرئيس القادم، حاصلا على نسبة 12 %، فى حين جاء عمرو موسى فى المركز الثانى بنسبة 11% والدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح فى المركز الثالث بنسبة 9%.

 فى المقابل حصل الدكتور محمد مرسى على نسبة 6% فقط ليحتل المركز الرابع، فى حين جاء السيد حميدن صباحى فى المركز الخامس بنسبة 5% فقط، فيما جاء كل من الدكتور محمد سليم العوا وخالد على فى المراكز النهائية بنسبة 1%.

 كما كشف الاستطلاع الحكومى الثالث والذى يصدر عن مركز معلومات مجلس الوزراء أسبوعيا أنه فيما يتعلق بالمناظرة الرئاسية فقد كشف الاستطلاع أن 62 % من المشاركين شاهدوا المناظرة، بواقع 41 % أعجبهم أداء عمرو موسى فى مواجهة 31 % أعجبهم أداء أبو الفتوح، و12 % لم يعجبهم أى منهم، كما أكد الاستطلاع أن 84 % من المواطنين لم يغيروا موقفهم من مرشحهم بعد المناظرة.

 فيما لم يحدد 37 % من المصريين مرشحهم للرئاسة حتى الآن، بالإضافة إلى تأكيد الاستطلاع على ارتفاع نسب المشاركة فى الانتخابات الرئاسية القادمة إلى 86 %، فى حين مازال 8% لم يقرروا المشاركة بعد، بالإضافة إلى 6 % أعلنوا عدم المشاركة فى العملية الانتخابية فى الأساس.

 ومن اللافت فى نتائج الاستطلاع الخاص بفئات المجتمع وتأييدها لمرشحى الرئاسة جاء أحمد شفيق الأعلى فى التأييد بين المسلمين بنسبة 12 % و المسحيين بنسبة 17 %، بالإضافة إلى حصوله على نسبة 14 % من تأييد المواطنين فى الأرياف و12 % بين الإناث والذكور.

 كما كشف الاستطلاع الأخير عن تأييد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لمحمد مرسى بنسبة 20 %، ويليه أبو الفتوح بنسبة 10 % وعمرو موسى بنسبة 7%، ثم أحمد شفيق بنسبة 6 % فقط، فى حين حصل مرسى على تأييد 16 % من مؤيدى الجماعات الإسلامية، وأبو الفتوح بنسبة 13 % و7 % لعمرو موسى.

 أما معارضو جماعة الإخوان المسلمين فمنهم 23 % أعلنوا تأييدهم لأحمد شفيق و% 16 لعمرو موسى و10 % لأبو الفتوح و8 % لحمدين صباحى، كمان أعلن 22 % من عارضى الجماعات السفلية تأييدهم لأحمد شفيق ثم عمرو موسى بنسبة 15 % ويليه أبو الفتوح بنسبة 11%.

 فى المقابل أعلن الاستطلاع أن 12 % من مؤيدى ثورة 25 يناير يؤيدون أحمد شفيق ويليه أبو الفتوح بنسبة 11 % ويليه عمرو موسى بنسبة 11% أيضا، كما أعلن الاستطلاع فى نتيجة معاكسة أن معارضى الثورة يؤيدون أحمد شفيق بنسبة 14 % وهى النسبة للعمرو موسى أيضا.

 أما فيما يتعلق بنسب المرشحين للرئاسة فى المحافظات على مستوى الجمهورية فقد جاء عمرو موسى فى المركز الأول بالمحافظات الحضرية بنسبة 13 %، ويليه أبو الفتوح بنسبة 12 % وحمدين صباحى بنسبة 9 % وأحمد شفيق بنسبة 7% فقط بواقع عمرو موسى الأول فى القاهرة.

 فى حين احتل أحمد شفيق المركز الأول فى محافظات الوجه البحرى بنسبة 15 %، وجاء عمرو موسى فى المركز الثانى بنسبة 9 %، ويليه أبو الفتوح بنسبة 8 % بواقع أبو الفتوح الأول فى الإسكندرية، بينما جاء عمرو موسى الأول فى محافظات الصعيد بنسبة 12%، ويليه أحمد شفيق وأبو الفتوح بنسبة 10 %، ثم موسى بنسبة 9 % فقط بواقع عمرو موسى الأول فى سوهاج.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *شفيق يتصدر نتائج استطلاع رأى مجلس الوزراء.. موسى وأبو الفتوح فى المركز الثانى والثالث.. وارتفاع نسب المشاركة إلى 86%.. و62 % شاهدوا مناظرة الرئاسة.. معارضو الإخوان يؤيدون شفيق*
> *.*


*يارب الشعب يفوق ....*
*لازم حازم ...لازم لازم*


----------



## oesi no (14 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *شفيق يتصدر نتائج استطلاع رأى مجلس الوزراء.. موسى وأبو الفتوح فى المركز الثانى والثالث.. وارتفاع نسب المشاركة إلى 86%.. و62 % شاهدوا مناظرة الرئاسة.. معارضو الإخوان يؤيدون شفيق*
> *تصدر الفريق أحمد شفيق نتائج استطلاع الرأى الأسبوعى والذى يجريه مركز المعلومات، ودعم اتخاذ القرار التابع لمجلس الوزراء حول اتجاهات الرأى العام فى اختيار الرئيس القادم، حاصلا على نسبة 12 %، فى حين جاء عمرو موسى فى المركز الثانى بنسبة 11% والدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح فى المركز الثالث بنسبة 9%.
> 
> فى المقابل حصل الدكتور محمد مرسى على نسبة 6% فقط ليحتل المركز الرابع، فى حين جاء السيد حميدن صباحى فى المركز الخامس بنسبة 5% فقط، فيما جاء كل من الدكتور محمد سليم العوا وخالد على فى المراكز النهائية بنسبة 1%.
> ...



نتيجة اونطة 
ده حبيب المشير والمشير بمكالمه تليفون بيوقف مجلس الوزرا كله على رجل 
ممكن يخليه يتصدر طول الوقت 
الحكم للصندوق


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مايو 2012)

*"شفيق" يتهم عصام سلطان بنقل أخبار الثوار لـ"أمن الدولة"*
*اتهم الفريق أحمد شفيق، المرشح لانتخابات الرئاسة، النائب عصام سلطان، عضو مجلس الشعب، ونائب رئيس حزب الوسط، بنقل أخبار الثوار لجهاز أمن الدولة، قائلاً فى مؤتمر صحفياً عقده ظهر اليوم فى مقر حملته بالدقى: "سلطان كان رجل جهاز أمن الدولة فى الفترة الأخيرة وكان يستخدمه الجهاز فى الحصول على المعلومات عن الحركات السياسية وعلى رأسها حركتى كفاية والجمعية الوطنية للتغير".

وأضاف شفيق: "عصام سلطان لعب دور الوسيط بين الأجهزة الأمنية والقيادات السياسية فى ميدان التحرير وقت اشتعال ثورة يناير، وكان مكلفاً بنقل كل ما يدور أمامه فى ميدان التحرير إلى الأجهزة الأمنية"، وتابع: "عصام سلطان لم يكن أميناً مع حركة كفاية وكان ينقل ما يدور فى اجتماعاتها إلى أمن الدولة".*


----------



## oesi no (14 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *"شفيق" يتهم عصام سلطان بنقل أخبار الثوار لـ"أمن الدولة"*
> *اتهم الفريق أحمد شفيق، المرشح لانتخابات الرئاسة، النائب عصام سلطان، عضو مجلس الشعب، ونائب رئيس حزب الوسط، بنقل أخبار الثوار لجهاز أمن الدولة، قائلاً فى مؤتمر صحفياً عقده ظهر اليوم فى مقر حملته بالدقى: "سلطان كان رجل جهاز أمن الدولة فى الفترة الأخيرة وكان يستخدمه الجهاز فى الحصول على المعلومات عن الحركات السياسية وعلى رأسها حركتى كفاية والجمعية الوطنية للتغير".
> 
> وأضاف شفيق: "عصام سلطان لعب دور الوسيط بين الأجهزة الأمنية والقيادات السياسية فى ميدان التحرير وقت اشتعال ثورة يناير، وكان مكلفاً بنقل كل ما يدور أمامه فى ميدان التحرير إلى الأجهزة الأمنية"، وتابع: "عصام سلطان لم يكن أميناً مع حركة كفاية وكان ينقل ما يدور فى اجتماعاتها إلى أمن الدولة".*


وبالنسبه للفساد فى عهده اتكلم عنه ولا علشان الراجل فضحه بيدورله فى اى حاجة يتهمه بيها ؟؟؟


----------



## V mary (14 مايو 2012)

*[FONTاعتقد أنة لم يعد احد خالي من الفساد فالكل يسكن ببيوت من زجاج ومع ذالك يمسكون الكثير من الطوب وفي النهاية تسقط جميع البيوت ويصبح الجميع في الخلاء="Arial Black"][/FONT]*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مايو 2012)

*شفيق: بلاغ "سلطان" مضحك وأخذ جزاءه.. و"فلوس" مصر تحت "البلاطة"*
*وصف الفريق أحمد شفيق، المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية البلاغ المقدم ضده من عضو مجلس الشعب عصام سلطان بأنه "مضحك"، وقال: "أخطأ فى تقديره، وقد أخذ حسابه اليوم"، مكتفيا بتلك الكلمات القليلة تعليقا على هذا الأمر.

جاء ذلك ردا على أسئلة الحضور بالمؤتمر الحاشد الذى نظمه عدد من رجال الأعمال بالإسكندرية للفريق أحمد شفيق، مساء الاثنين بمنطقة الداون تاون بالإسكندرية.

وقال شفيق: المسيحيون ليسوا أقلية، ولكنهم أصحاب أرض مثل المسلمين، مشيرا إلى أنه إذا فاز برئاسة الجمهورية سيكون أحد نوابه مسيحيا.

ووعد "شفيق" بعودة النوبيين إلى أرضهم بعد حرمانهم منها 60 عاما، مستنكرا خلق مواطن ناقص الأهلية بحرمانه من أحد حقوقه، كما تعهد أيضا بكافة الحقوق والمواطنة الكاملة لبدو مصر متسائلا: "كيف للبدوى فى الصحراء أن يمنع من دخول الكلية الحربية"، بالإضافة إلى حقه فى تملك الأرض وبيعها، على أن يكون ذلك للمصريين فقط.

وحول وضع المرأة قال: هناك توجه حالى عدوانى لخفض الحقوق التى حصلت عليها المرأة خلال السنوات الماضية، مؤكدا أن الشرع والأصول والتحضر والثقافة تشير إلى ضرورة وضع المرأة فى المكانة التى تستحقها، وتعهد بتغليظ العقوبة فى قضايا الاغتصاب والتحرش، لافتا إلى أن أحد نواب رئيس الجمهورية لا بد أن يكون امرأة.

وعن ذوى الاحتياجات الخاصة، تعهد شفيق بإعطائهم كافة مستحقاتهم، مستنكرا إهمال الدولة لذوى الاحتياجات الخاصة وكبار السن.

أما عن الاستثمار فى مصر فقال شفيق "فلوس مصر تحت البلاطة وهناك الكثيرون من المستثمرين بالخارج يرغبون فى الاستثمار داخل مصر، ولكن الأوضاع الداخلية لا تشجعهم على ذلك خاصة فى ظل ما وصفة بـ"الدولة الرخوة".

وأكد شفيق ضرورة تطوير منطقة السد العالى وتنمية الثروة السمكية ببحيرة ناصر بالاستعانة بالخبرات الأجنبية، واستغلال المنطقة الخصبة التى تكونت حول البحيرة، ووصفها بـ"سلة" غلال جديدة لمصر، متعهدا بتنفيذ كل تلك المشروعات فى أسرع وقت ممكن قائلا: "لا وقت للضياع".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مايو 2012)

*"شفيق" يتهم عصام سلطان بتوريط الشاطر فى قضية مليشيات الأزهر.. ونقل تفاصيل اجتماعات "كفاية" و"الوطنية للتغيير" لأمن الدولة.. وتوتر العلاقات بين الإخوان و"البرادعى"*
*عقد الفريق أحمد شفيق رئيس الوزراء الأسبق والمرشح لانتخابات الرئاسة، مؤتمراً صحفياً للرد على ما أثاره النائب عصام سلطان فى جلسة مجلس الشعب أمس، واتهم فيها شفيق بأنه قام بتخصيص أرض جمعية أرض الطيارين لصالح نجلى الرئيس المخلوع. 

وقال الفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، إنه قرر عقد المؤتمر اليوم الاثنين للكشف عن عدد من الحقائق والبيانات، مضيفاً: "عصام سلطان ومجلس الشعب يقومان ببعض التحركات الغريبة وعدد من الإجراءات غير المفهومة، والحقيقة أن سلطان يحاول إلقاء العراقيل أمام أحمد شفيق سواء بالقانون الهزلى المعروف باسم قانون العزل، والذى أكد القضاء عدم دستوريته ثم بحث سلطان عن أشياء يمكن من خلالها عرقلة أحمد شفيق".

وكشف شفيق، عن تفاصيل تخصيص أرض جمعية الطيارين، قائلاً: "كنت رابع رئيس للجمعية وتوليت رئاستها يوم 16 ديسمبر 1992 وكانت كافة الإجراءات استكملت تماما خلال فترة رئاسة كل من بديع وفائى ووفيق عبد الحميد ونبيل شكرى الرؤساء الثلاثة للجمعية، موضحاً أن عملية التخصيص تمت فى عام 1985 لصالح 70 عضوا آخرين ووقتها حصل كل من علاء مبارك على القطعة 76 من الأرض، وحصل جمال مبارك على القطعة 68 وكل ذلك تم بوجود المسئولين السابقين أى قبل أن أكون مسئولاً فى الجميعة".

وقال شفيق إن الأرض قيمت على أساس أنها أرض لا تصلح لأى شىء وهى أرض ناتجة عن أعمال التشغيل التى كانت موجودة فى قناة السويس، وبعدها اختلفت كل من محافظتى السويس والإسماعيلية على ملكيتها وتم إجراء توثيق الأرض وحصلت المحافظتين على أجزاء منها.. وتقدمت الجمعية للحصول على هذه الأرض وحصلت عليها يومى 10 و11 ديسمبر عام 85 وتم حساب متر الأرض على أساس 8 جنيهات للمتر وبالقانون مثل هذه الأرض لو استخدمت فى المبانى يصل سعر المتر إلى 6 جنيهات وباقى الأرض بيعت بالسعر التى تباع به الأراضى بالدولة للأراضى غير الصالحة للزراعة ولا البناء ومالحة وأصل تربتها رمال رفعت من قناة السويس بسعر 2500 للفدان.

وأضاف شفيق "طلبت من كل الأعضاء بناء على هذا التسعير دفع المبالغ المخصصة عليه ومعى إيصالان أحدهما فى مايو 91 والثانى قبله فى عام 1990 لكل من علاء مبارك وجمال مبارك بتسديد ما قيمته 15 ألف، وكل ذلك وأحمد شفيق لم يتول رئاسة الجمعية بعد والتخصيص تم 85 والدفع تم 90 .

وقال شفيق إن النائب عصام سلطان فى مجال اندفاعه اتهم أحمد شفيق بأنه أعطى لأولاد الرئيس السابق مدعيا أنهم طياران.."أنا مش عارف ده اتخرج محامى إزاى؟".. الجمعية لخدمة الضباط الطيارين بالقوات الجوية وأسرهم حتى الدرجة الثانية وهذا ما تقوله اللائحة، وهذا هو نظام الجمعية، والتوقيع الذى مضاه أحمد شفيق إمضته موثقاً بتوثيق الشهر العقارى وكل من يمتلك الأرض هناك حصل على هذه الورقة موثقة لأنها منذ عام 1985 وتم توقيعها فى 17 نوفمبر 1993. 

وأضاف شفيق: "ما أريد قوله إننى ليس لى أى علاقة من قريب أو من بعيد بهذا المشروع ولم أفكر فيه لم يبق إلا توثيق العقود فقط.. عندما أراد نجلا الرئيس بعد 8 سنوات كان على التوقيع كرئيس جمعية لا أملك فيها لا تراجع ولا إضافة ولا نقص وهذا هو دور أحمد شفيق".

وشن شفيق هجوماً حاداً على عصام سلطان، قائلاً: "هذا الرجل الذى يدعى الرجولة والأمانة والخوف على الوطن يعلم أنه كلف بالاقتراب من الدكتور محمد البرادعى وكان بينقل أخباره لكى يعيق اقترابه من الإخوان وضرب إسفين.. وهذه الأحرف الأولى.. كان بيكلفه "ح. ع " فى أكتوبر و"أ ع" فى القاهرة فى أجهزة الأمن"، متهماً سلطان بنقل أخبار السياسيين فى ميدان التحرير والجهات التى تتصل بهم إلى الأجهزة الأمنية، معتبراً أن سلطان كان أداة من الأجهزة الأمنية وتم استخدامه فى فضح جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بعد إقالته منها"، مضيفاً:" سلطان لعق الأحذية لعمل حزب سياسى".

وأضاف شفيق: "أقول للأخ الفاضل خيرت الشاطر الذى سبق أن تصرفت معه تصرف الرجال من دون أن أعرف من هو، وتدخلت للإفراج عن أن عصام سلطان لعب دوراً فى الإيقاع بك فى قضية مليشيات الأزهر والتى حوكمت عليها فى المحكمة العسكرية.. أما الآن فأنت وعصام سلطان تعقدا الكثير من الاجتماعات لعرقلة أحمد شفيق"، قائلاً:" لم أعتاد فى حياتى سوى الرجولة فى التصرف مهما كلفنى والخوف ليس له طريق إلى قلبى وأرجو من الجميع يضعوا ذلك نصب أعينهم وإذا كانوا فاكرين أنهم بيرهبوا المجتمع المصرى عندما يخرج شخص ساذج لو فاز أحمد شفيق وهننزل بالسلاح ده إحنا فى غابة وهل تدرى ياللى بتهزى إلى أى مدى أنك تسيىء إلى جماعتك وصورة الدولة يا متخلف "علشان تقول إننا هننزل بالسلاح".

وواصل شفيق هجومه على عصام سلطان، قائلاً: "ارجع لحجمك الطبيعى لأن كوارثك كثيرة جداً وغير مشرفة وإذا طرحتها ستأخذ طيارة وستغادر بره البلاد ويعزى عليا أن أقف مدافعا عن نفسى ولكن أحيانا التعامل مع الصغار يضطر الشخص يفعل هذه التصرفات، وأكد لكم أنه لايمكن بأى حال "أحمد شفيق نشأ صح وفى أسرة صح وربى صح على أساس سليم "أعرف قدرك وانت تتحدث على من هو أكبر منك".

وقال شفيق:" عصام سلطان كان يلعب دوراً سيئاً فى ضرب الثقة بين جماعة الإخوان والجمعية الوطنية للتغيير والدكتور محمد البرادعى"، متهماً سلطان بأنه لعب دوراً فى "توريط" المهندس خيرت الشاطر فى قضية ميليشات جامعة الأزهر بإيعاز من جهاز أمن الدولة.

وأضاف شفيق:" عصام سلطان لعب دور الوسيط بين الأجهزة الأمنية والقيادات السياسية فى ميدان التحرير وقت اشتعال ثورة يناير، وكان مكلفاً بنقل كل ما يدور أمامه فى ميدان التحرير إلى الأجهزة الأمنية"، متسائلاً: "عصام سلطان لم يكن أميناً مع حركة كفاية وكان ينقل ما يدور فى اجتماعاتها إلى أمن الدولة".

وأضاف شفيق:" لن أتورط فى (خناقة) يدفعنا إليها الإخوان، لا فوق جثثهم، ولا فوق جثث أى أحد، الديمقراطية حديث الشرعية، وصوت الناس، وليست كلاما عن جثث، أقول هذا وأنا أؤكد أن شرعية الرئيس المنتخب لن يقدر أحد على الطعن فيها لأن المصريين هم الذين سيكونون قد اختاروه.. رسالتى الآن للإخوان ومن يحركوهم .. هى: اهدأوا.. سوف نعمل جميعا من أجل البلد.. اهدأوا سوف يحكمنا جميعا القانون.. أعذر لكم صدمتكم فى مواقف الرأى العام التى تساندنى وترفض تصرفاتكم.. سنعالج صدمتكم بالديمقراطية والقانون.. سوف تتعلمون ماذا تعنى الشرعية.. وسوف تتوقفون عن حديث الجثث.. وعن التلفيقات.. أنتم الآن تدركون أن كل إساءة وجهتموها إلى أضافت إلى رصيدى.. وأشكركم على ذلك".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مايو 2012)

*سكرتير جمعية الطيارين مدافعًا عن "شفيق": الأراضى بور وعلى المشاع وغير مستخدمة *
*دافع اللواء طيار رضا صقر، سكرتير عام جمعية الطيارين عن الفريق شفيق المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، فى البلاغات التى تقدم بها النائب البرلمانى عصام سلطان فيما يتعلق ببيع "شفيق" 40 ألف متر بسعر 75 قرشا للمتر لكل من علاء وجمال نجلى الرئيس السابق مبارك، قائلا : "إن النائب عصام سلطان قدم الورقتين الأوليين من العقد المبرم بين الجمعية والحكومة والتى تفيد تملكنا للأرض دون التفاصيل ومعى العقد كله وفيه إجمالى الأرض وهى أرض بور وغير مستخدمة حاليا، وعلى المشاع وقد أخذناها سنة 85 وتم تخصيصها لنا سنة 1989، ولأنها أرض بور ومملحة وسعر الفدان 2500 جنيه قبل الخصم وبعد الخصم يكون المتر بـ 60 قرشا فقط وليس 75 قرشا، لافتا إلى أن كل أعضاء الجمعية أخذوا المتر بـ 60 قرشا، كما أن علاء وجمال نجلى الرئيس السابق كانا فى سن صغيرة عندما بيعت الأرض، ولم يكن شفيق فى الجمعية خالص لأنه تولى الجمعية فى 1993. 

وأكد صقر خلال مداخلة هاتفية ببرنامج "القاهرة اليوم" الذى يقدمه الإعلاميان عمرو أديب ومحمد شردى مساء أمس الأحد، على أن الأرض التى يتحدث عليها النائب عصام سلطان، هى أرض بور وغير صالحة لأى استخدام مؤكدا على أن الأراضى الصالحة للبناء مساحتها فقط 19 فدانا وكان المتر 8 جنيهات قبل الخصم وبعد الخصم أصبح بـ 6 جنيهات للمبانى والباقى أراضى بور غير صالحة للاستخدام.

وأضاف اللواء طيار أن الجمعية سترسل مستندات للفريق شفيق حتى يوضحه للجميع، وأقول للنائب المحامى عصام سلطان حرام الظلم وأمامه العقد وتفاصيله. 

وأكد صقر إلى أن هناك نوعين من الأراضى التابعة للجمعية الأول للمبانى وسعر المتر فيها 6 جنيهات، والنوع الآخر أرض بور لا تصلح للاستعمال وكلاهما أراضى فضاء وغير مستخدمة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مايو 2012)

*"الأموال العامة" تتخذ قراراها اليوم فى بلاغ "سلطان" ضد "شفيق"*
*تأخذ نيابة الأموال العامة العليا برئاسة المستشار على الهوارى، قرارها اليوم بشأن البلاغ المقدم من النائب عصام سلطان، عضو مجلس الشعب، ضد الفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، والذى أكد الأحد الماضى أن بحوزته مستندات تثبت بيع أحمد شفيق قطعة أرض فى البحيرات المرة لنجلى الرئيس المخلوع علاء وجمال مبارك بسعر بخس للغاية.

وأوضح مصدر قضائى أن النائب العام أحال البلاغ بناء على خطاب رسمى من مجلس الشعب لنيابة الأموال العامة التى ستفحص البلاغ وتتأكد من تصنيف الاتهام الوارد فيه للفريق شفيق ما إذا كان تربح وكسب بشكل غير مشروع فسيتم تحويله إلى النيابة العسكرية لكونه مسئولا عسكرياً سابقاً، أو قام بالاستيلاء على أراضى الدولة أو تسهيل الاستيلاء عليها فسيتم تحويله إلى المستشار هشام رءوف قاضى التحقيق المنتدب من وزارة العدل للتحقيق فى البلاغات والقضايا المقدمة ضد شفيق.

واستمعت النيابة أمس إلى أقوال سلطان التى ذكر فيها أن الفريق أحمد شفيق بوصفه رئيسا للجمعية التعاونية التى تشرف على هذه الأراضى المملوكة للدولة، والتى كان من المفترض أن توزع لضباط الطيران، قام بحجبها عن مستحقيها، وقام ببيع 40 ألف متر منها لنجلى المخلوع بمبلغ 75 قرشاً للمتر الواحد، واتهم سلطان الحكومة بتعمد نزع اسم أحمد شفيق من التحقيقات فى القضية، موضحاً أن الدكتور زكريا عزمى رئيس مكتب الرئيس السابق كان يمتلك أرضا بجوار قطعة الأرض التى حصل عليها علاء وجمال.

وأوضح سلطان أن شفيق مازال رئيس الجمعية التعاونية، وتم ترقيته بعد بيع هذه الأرض إلى رتبة وزير الطيران، وطالب النائب الكتاتنى بالتحقيق فى هذه القضية، وهو ما رد عليه الكتاتنى بإحالة ملف القضية إلى النائب العام للتحقيق فيها، وبالفعل توجه سلطان إلى مكتب النائب العام اليوم، واستمع إلى أقواله.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 مايو 2012)

* «شفيق»: سأنهي التمييز ضد الأقباط والمرأة.. وعصام سلطان «أخطأ وخد جزاءه» 


 «لا أعرف عصان سلطان، لكنه أخطأ فى تقدير الموقف وأخذ اليوم جزاءه»، هكذا  رد الفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية على سؤال حول البلاغ المقدم  ضده من النائب عصام سلطان، فى مؤتمر انتخابى عقده مساء الاثنين، بالمركز  التجاري «داون تاون» وسط الإسكندرية.

  واحتشد المئات من أنصار شفيق بالمزمار والطبل البلدى لاستقباله، وهو ما  دفع المرشح الرئاسي لدخول القاعة من بوابة خلفية وسط حراسه الشخصيين للهروب  من الزحام، كما توقف المؤتمر أكثر من مرة بسبب صعود المؤيدين إلى المنصة  لالتقاط الصور التذكارية مع مرشحهم وخاصة الفتيات.

 وتحدث شفيق في  كلمته عن برنامجه الانتخابي، ووعد بتحقيق العدل وعدم التفرقة بين المواطنين  والقضاء على المحسوبية التي تُقصي ذوي الخبرة لأجل أبناء العاملين،  بالإضافة استعادة الأمن خلال وقت قصير، مشيرا إلى أن «البعض ليس من مصلحته  عودة الأمن».

 ووعد المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية باختيار نائبين أحدهما  قبطي والآخر المرأة في حالة فوزه بالانتخابات، قائلا: «المسيحيون ليسوا  أقلية، ولكنهم أصحاب أرض مثل المسلمين، وهناك توجه عدواني لخفض الحقوق التى  حصلت عليها المرأة خلال السنوات الماضية»، مؤكدا أن الشرع والأصول والتحضر  تشير إلى ضرورة وضع المرأة فى المكانة التى تستحقها، وتعهد بتغليظ العقوبة  في قضايا الاغتصاب والتحرشقائلاً : «هتوصل لقطع الرقبة».

  وبالنسبة للحالة الاقتصادية والاستثمار فى مصر، قال شفيق إن «فلوس مصر تحت  البلاطة، وهناك كثير من المستثمرين بالخارج يرغبون فى الاستثمار داخل مصر،  لكن الأوضاع الداخلية لا تشجعهم على ذلك».

 وأشار إلى إمكانية  الاستغتاء عن قناة السويس من خلال النهوض بالسياحة والوصول إلى 100 مليون  سائح سنويا بدلا من 14 مليونا في الوقت الحالي،وقال «كنت أندهش من اتخاذ  قرارات لبناء مدن جديدة وسط الصحراء، رغم إمكانية توسعة المدن الساحلية  بمصر»، وتعهد بأن تعود الإسكندرية أفضل مما كانت لتستحق لقب عروس البحر  المتوسط، بشرط تعاون أهل المحافظة على الارتقاء بها.

 ووعد "شفيق"  بعودة النوبيين إلى أرضهم ، مؤكدا على ضرورة تطوير منطقة السد العالي  وتنمية الثروة السمكية ببحيرة ناصر، واستغلال المنطقة الخصبة التى تكونت  حول البحيرة، ووصفها بـ«سلة غلال جديدة لمصر».

 وتعهد بكافة الحقوق  والمواطنة الكاملة لبدو مصر متسائلا: «كيف للبدوي فى الصحراء أن يمنع من  دخول الكلية الحربية»، بالإضافة إلى حقه فى تملك الأرض وبيعها، على أن يكون  ذلك للمصريين فقط.

 وعن برنامجه الانتخابي، أكد شفيق أن العبرة  بالأفعال، وأن برنامجه يبدأ بالعدالة التى يجب أن تشمل كافة المصريين سواء  من حيث إتاحة الفرص فى العمل والسكن والصحة للجميع.

 وبالنسبة  للحالة الأمنية أشار شفيق إلى ارتفاع معدل الجريمة، مشددا على ضرورة عودة  الأمن للشارع المصري، وأن يحصل رجل الشرطة على كافة حقوقه ليستطيع تأدية  عمله، مؤكدا أن «ما يحدث فى مصر من انهيار للحالة الأمنية  يدل على أن قبضة  الدولة ليست قوية».

 كما أكد أن الأمن فى مصر كان به الكثير من  الأخطاء، ويجب الارتقاء بمستوى أجهزته، قائلا «نحن دولة كاملة الأركان  وعندها أمن، ولا نحتاج لجهات خاصة أن تجتهد فى حمايتنا، والدولة مطالبة  بالاهتمام بكل مطالب الشعب، وعلينا أن نوقف حالة الانهيار التى نشهدها يوما  بعد يوم حتى لا يحكمنا البلطجية».*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *«لا أعرف عصان سلطان، لكنه أخطأ فى تقدير الموقف وأخذ اليوم جزاءه»، هكذا رد الفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية على سؤال حول البلاغ المقدم ضده من النائب عصام سلطان،*​​



*على مايبدو أنه لبس بالهنا والشفا*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *على مايبدو أنه لبس بالهنا والشفا* [/CENTER]



*انا سمعت ان العقد مزور 
لانه مكتوب فيه 
علاء محمد حسني مبارك 
وجمال محمد حسني مبارك 

اما اسمائهم الحقيقيه هي 
علاء الدين محمد حسني السيد مبارك 
وجمال الدين محمد حسني السيد مبارك

يعني بالهنا والشفتشي* :close_tem​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *انا سمعت ان العقد مزور *
> *لانه مكتوب فيه *
> *علاء محمد حسني مبارك *
> *وجمال محمد حسني مبارك *​
> ...


*مش هقدر أفتى لك ...لكن طالما بيقول أخد جزائه يبقى فيه حاجة كبيرة حصلت مش مجرد بلاغ تم حفظه*
*لو فيها تزوير يبقى بالرفاء والبنين* 
*جناية إن شاء الله*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش هقدر أفتى لك ...لكن طالما بيقول أخد جزائه يبقى فيه حاجة كبيرة حصلت مش مجرد بلاغ تم حفظه*
> *لو فيها تزوير يبقى بالرفاء والبنين*
> *جناية إن شاء الله*



*زي الفل 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *زي الفل *​


*هههههه تموت فى المصايب أنت*


----------



## oesi no (15 مايو 2012)

ننتظر رأى الاموال العايمه 
وعلى رأى اللى قال 
المال العايم حلال دبحه


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 مايو 2012)

*معلومه تاريخيه عن عصام سلطان ........ 
فى نهايى عام 2008 تمكنت اجهزة الامن و المخابرات المصريه من اكتشاف خلية ارهابيه تابعه لحزب الله وهذه المجموعه كان قائدها يدعى سامى شهاب و كان الغرض هو عمل عمليات ارهابيه ضد السياح الاسرائيليين والسفن الامريكيه التى تعبر قناة السويس وقد اعترف حسن نصر الله بهذه الخليه وكان تبريره هو الرد على قيام المخابرات الاسرائيليه بقتل احد قيادات حزب الله فى سوريا واسمه عماد مغنيه وطلب من السلطات المصريه عدم تقديم المتهمين للمحاكمه ولكن السلطات فى مصر رفضت وتم تقديمهم للمحاكمه وحكم على سامى شهاب ب السجن المشدد 15 عام ..... وقد هرب فى احداث 28 يناير ........... 
محامى سامى شهاب كان عصام سلطان 
وكان معه محمد سليم العوا ......
اعتقد هذا يفسر سر ما يفعله عصام سلطان من محاولته اصدار قانون لعزل شفيق وعمر سليمان ........ 
هذا الذى يدعى الوطنيه كيف له ان يدافع عن من يحاولون تخريب وقتل فى بلادنا .......... 
وهل ما قام به من دفاع كان عن قناعه ام انه قبض التمن من حسن نصر الله .... الذى يقف جنوده الان بجانب بشار الاسد ............... 
يجب فضح هذا الانسان الذى يدعى الوطنيه

By: كلنا فداكى يا مصر
*


----------



## miraam (17 مايو 2012)

مش فاهمه مايسيبوا الصندوق يحدد زى ماحصل فى الانتخابات السابقه حاجة غريبه جدا !!!!!!!!! و لو الشعب اختار شفيق او غيره المفروض الكل يخضع زى ما كانوا بيقولوا وقت انتخابات الشعب و الشورى مش دا كان رأيهم و لا ايه !!!!!!!!


----------



## oesi no (17 مايو 2012)

هاه يا جماعه حد وصلتله اخبار حصل ايه فى النيابه 
ولا اى حاجة 
اتكوست وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------

